# How much wood is this???



## danbono (May 1, 2016)

Hi All I would like to know how much wood this is. The measuements are 4' wide x 4' high 17" deep.

Is this a 1/4 cord or what?

Thanks Dan


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

~1/6 of a cord....  a cord is 4 x 4 x 8...


----------



## danbono (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Dave So I have 1/2 cord log holder,how much/cord will I have room for, after the 1/6 cord arrives.

Sorry math wasn't best subject.

Dan.


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

You will have room for two more 1/6's cord deliveries....   1/6 + 1/6 + 1/6 = 3/6 = 1/2 cord....   if your measurements and the 1/2 cord log holder are correct...


----------



## danbono (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Dave I had originally contacted someone about 1/2 cord 1/4 cherry-1/4 oak, then I found a 4'x4'x17" hickory.

I'm going with the hickory cause it is very hard to find here in North Jersey. The person with the 1/2 cord also sells by the piece,maybe pick up some cheery splts to fill in .

Dan


----------



## joe black (May 1, 2016)

I use my wood rack for cooking wood (oak).  That way, I always have plenty.  I buy flavor chunks at Academy in the plastic bags.  They aren't the best, but cherry and apple are very hard to find here.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2016)

You should have plenty of peach wood down there Joe.


----------



## joe black (May 2, 2016)

I would, Scott.  But the largest peach producer anywhere around was in Gaffney and they closed down several years ago.  They were huge and when a peach orchard went fallow, they would just pull the trees up and anyone could get as much as he wanted.

Good idea though,  Thanks,   Joe


----------



## danbono (May 3, 2016)

Hi All Just stacked my 4'x4'x16"=1/6/cord of Hickory..It took up most of my 1/2 cord log holder, pics when it stops raining.

It was cut in Dec, can I use it now?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (May 5, 2016)

Hi All The rain held up some today, I was able to get a pic of my log holder.

I don't think it holds 1/2  cord. I measured 7' long x 3' high x 17 deep, my other log holder measured 8' long x 3' high.

Well anyway I think I have enough wood for awhile

 Dan

   New log holder 7ft long













DSC03598.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 5, 2016






                                Old log holder 8'













DSC03234.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 5, 2016


----------



## daniels (May 13, 2016)

A cord of wood is 4' high x 4' deep x 8' long and is typically cut into 16" lengths.  The 16" lengths are lined up end to end from front to back, or at least can be.  16" lengths will fit in most wood stoves, or used to anyway.

If you have a 4' high x 8' long x 16" deep stack of wood it's 1/3 rd of a cord and is known as a face cord.  Some suppliers will try to pass off a face cord as a cord so be careful.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

DanielS said:


> A cord of wood is 4' high x 4' deep x 8' long and is typically cut into 16" lengths.  The 16" lengths are lined up end to end from front to back, or at least can be.  16" lengths will fit in most wood stoves, or used to anyway.
> 
> If you have a 4' high x 8' long x 16" deep stack of wood it's 1/3 rd of a cord and is known as a face cord.  Some suppliers will try to pass off a face cord as a cord so be careful.


Thanks for the correction I was read all the post on this and was going to respond when I got to the end.

Warren


----------



## danbono (May 14, 2016)

Hi So my wood pile was 4' high x 4' wide x 16" deep, what does it equal to as far a cord goes?

Thanks Dan


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2016)

1/6 of a cord.....

4 x 4 x 8 = 1 cord

4 x 4 x 4 = 1/2 cord

16" = 1/3 of 4"...


----------



## danbono (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Dave Sounda about right , but I am confused because the 4'x4'x16" took up most of my 1/2 cord log holder. Only thing I can think of was that his measurements were not right, or my log holder holds less then 1/2 cord.

Dan


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2016)

Measure your log holder....   If it will hold 24" lengths, that changes stuff...  4 x 8 x 24" is half a cord....


----------



## daniels (May 18, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Thanks Dave Sounda about right , but I am confused because the 4'x4'x16" took up most of my 1/2 cord log holder. Only thing I can think of was that his measurements were not right, or my log holder holds less then 1/2 cord.
> 
> Dan


I'll bet your log holder holds 1/2 of a face cord.  1/2 of a full cord is a LOT of wood.  In 16" sticks a 1/2 cord would be 4' high x 12' long x 16" deep.  4' x 4' x 16" is 1/2 a face cord.


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2016)

Below explains the difference between "Face Cord" and "Cord" of wood....

https://chimneysweeponline.com/hocord.htm


----------



## danbono (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------

